# Cobra Black Fin - First flashcard for PS Vita



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 10, 2015)

We know.

http://gbatemp.net/threads/alleged-first-vita-flashcart.405197/


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 10, 2015)

Will it work with PSTV?


----------

